# Finally got to set the trap.



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 7, 2015)

We built this trap about this time last year. I fed and fed the hogs for a month or 2. When I finally got the em coming inside the loggers showed up. Long story short they have just showed back up. I was gonna let them get used to eating inside and set it. But I filled it up today with all the cold coming. Hope to have some in the am.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 7, 2015)

Doubled plywood door. Trampoline springs. Hopefully they will push their way in and stay in.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 7, 2015)

This is my 1st attempt at a trap. It's 15'x15'. I posted pics when I built it and everyone said they'd get out. I have a good feeling about tonight.


----------



## centerc (Jan 7, 2015)

What if you put a stick trigger to keep the door open till the first one got in then the others might push in ?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 7, 2015)

That was the originalplan but I ddidn't have time to make it and is not too hard to push in. They've got plenty of incentive to get inside.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 8, 2015)

Sure was let down when we came around the corner and didn't have 1. Maybe tonight


----------



## j_seph (Jan 8, 2015)

Believe I would open to get them started going back in again


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 8, 2015)

Gonna give it a few days like this if I don't get em then I'll open it back up.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 8, 2015)

Hunter/Mason said:


> Gonna give it a few days like this if I don't get em then I'll open it back up.



When that door opens a little bit, then SLAMS SHUT, BANG! They are GON! I'd go ahead and open it, set the trigger as far away as possible.......Pigs are not stupid and they will get educated. Maybe never go in another trap.

Got a trail cam set up there?

I'd love to see some in there..It is a good looking trap, No Doubt!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 8, 2015)

Took me months to get em to go into mine and finally sat a trip wire at the back. Once it slammed shut with 3 over 200 pounds they came out and destroyed trap. Literally pulled T-Post up out of ground and ripped the spade off of it from the bottom.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 9, 2015)

The 4x4 posts ea have 80 lbs of concrete around em. They haven't even been back to eat the c I ran on the outside. Moved on again I guess


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

You got a top on it?  Leave the door open and let them get use to coming and going before setting.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2015)

Hunter/Mason said:


> The 4x4 posts ea have 80 lbs of concrete around em. They haven't even been back to eat the c I ran on the outside. Moved on again I guess



Dont sweat it, prop it open and leave the corn in it.........like dog hunter said, dont set the trap door. Let them come in and get used to it.

 Got any other junk/scraps you can throw in there? Maybe get a 5 gallon bucket and start throwing any food scraps, bread, old grease, ANYTHING food related in there and when its bout full, take it out there. If it wreaks, they'll LOVE IT! Just dont leave it in the fridge cause momma may get mad


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 10, 2015)

Nothing today either. There not even eating it on the outside. They move on and off our property. I'm leaving it set to try it


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 14, 2015)

They've been all around the trap the last day or so but didn't push there way in. So I built a trigger and set it.


----------



## ghost8026 (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like to much corn on the outside...good luck I got few areas baited imma set it in a week


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 14, 2015)

Just 2 shovels full


----------



## frankwright (Jan 14, 2015)

If they get on it heavy, they will wipe the corn out in one day and hopefully you will have some in the trap too.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 14, 2015)

They already ate everything outside. I just took the shovel and slung some out for em. Probably not but 2 or 3 lbs outside. 100+ lbs inside.


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks good. The screws holding the stick seem a little. Long. The may have to really bump it to knock it off. 


Looking forward to seeing pics of hogs in there.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 16, 2015)

It don't take  it a tiny bit to knock it out. I messed with it for a while. My brother is on trap duty till the end of next week. I'm sitting in Miami waiting to catch a cruise ship tomorrow to the Bahamas,  Puerta Rico, and another place.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 18, 2015)

Dang son............There is a feast in there for sure!

Just let your brother know it will be On like Donkey Kong if he shows up and there are any pigs in there!

They will test the trap to the max............You got a TC set up?
Man I like this thread


----------



## antharper (Jan 18, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> Dang son............There is a feast in there for sure!
> 
> Just let your brother know it will be On like Donkey Kong if he shows up and there are any pigs in there!
> 
> ...



I've been checking this thread daily , I'm ready to see it full of pork !!!


----------



## csu41826 (Jan 19, 2015)

antharper said:


> I've been checking this thread daily , I'm ready to see it full of pork !!!



Agreed!  Hope to see some on here soon!


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 19, 2015)

You know how sad it would be if they catch a mess of hogs and don't post pictures?


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2015)

Any luck yet ?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 25, 2015)

We just got back into Miami this am. Talked to my brother and he said they ate about half way in the trap but didn't get near the trigger. New tracks every day around it. He's wore rubber boots in checking and not touching anything. I was the last 1 in when I set it before I left. I stopped at my grandmother's house on the Suwanee river to let my boys fish for a few days. While i do some TLC that needs done. Had em on a boat for 8 days with out a pole. We may put her boat in a try to catch some red fish and trout if the weather permits. If not they can catch brem and such off her dock. My brother had to take our skidsteer to savannah for a job i told him to lock the trap open. I'm not sure if he did or not. I'm gonna put some good stank in it when i get home.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 25, 2015)

Also thanks for all the interest.  I will post pics soon as i have some.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 31, 2015)

They still won't go inside. I'm about to abandon this trap and build another 1 somewhere else.


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks good. Maybe next time put wire and top rail inside the post though.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 2, 2015)

had a bunch of old fridge food when I got home. I went and loaded it down today. Pulled a card today and had a pic of one of the big boars.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 3, 2015)

my guess would be that the door is too small and narrow and that they get nervous before getting in deep enough to trip it. I have 2 traps one works great the other with the smaller door lost a few so it is at hone now and I am gonna modify the door to a guillotine style instead of a swing gate.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 4, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. It's been there for a year and only set for 3 1/2 weeks. I would have put $ that we'd have em by now.


----------



## PineGoat (Feb 11, 2015)

We built this trap about 2 weeks ago...caught the oig a week later


----------



## wellwood (Feb 11, 2015)

We run a couple of traps. A coral and one like the pic above. Its maybe 8 feet long and 5 foot wide. It has a slide gate. I just take a little stake and run some cable to back to prop the door open. They trip it while feeding on the corn. Works pretty good.


----------



## Son (Feb 13, 2015)

I tried the push in door, they didn't use it. Now using a set door and i'm tired of cleaning hogs. Giving it a rest for a week or so. Here's photos of some, and my hog hauling buggy.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 14, 2015)

Dang Son, you got it going on brother! I Know that little one is having a ball too!

That trap looks like it was absolutely made for that spot!


----------



## Son (Feb 14, 2015)

Went and checked the new trap today, and to put down some T post to hold the fence down. Hogs had already been inside rooting the corn up, so we set it today. Here's a photo of a hunting buddy working on it.


----------

